# Cities that don't like us



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Just thinking that there should be a list of cities that don't like campers. We just got back from two nights in Auronzo, Italy which is about a hour from where we live. It's a beautiful little city with a nice lake. Great tourist spot, lots of hotels, etc. At the outskirts of town they have signs posted that campers are not allowed anywhere except in designated spots. Turns out the only designated spot other than a camp ground near by is an aria di sosta, basically a parking lot with water and dumping services. The cost is €12 minimum no matter how long you stay and that covers 24 hours. Max stay 48 hours. It's in a nice enough spot next to the river. But it's too far to walk to town and since one can't park in town they basically restrict us from taking part in a visit to the town center. We had friends there with their car for the day so they taxied us back and forth.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Was there no public transport available then? At least there was an aire so it was hardly that unfriendly!

peedee


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

No public transport, no taxis, yeah they are friendly as long as you stay out of their town.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



Motorhomers are becoming the "Pariah's" of the Tourist industry.


We only have ourselves to blame, as many of our fellow Motorhomers expect others to supply services free of charge , and be allowed to free-park on other people property.


Our behaviour is no better that the much reviled Travelling community, in many peoples opinion.


There are just too many very large M/H vehicles now, to behave in the manner that people once tolerated.




Andy 



Andy


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Andy, you are probably right. MHs have become too popular. Too many families are discovering that they can actually take an affordable vacation and even go away for weekends without having to spend 400 euro on hotels and another 200 eating in restaurants.

This is of course one other reason resort communities don't like us. We don't stay in their hotels and only occasionally eat in their restaurants. We don't even need to stay in their campgrounds for the 3 or 4 night journey. So what's the point of allowing us into their cities.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Most of Norfolk - East Anglia - is getting like that - we went to Hunstanton yesterday and had to park in a granted designated Mohome area but it was £7 a day! £3.20 for 2 hours - its a right rip off and when we wanted to park over looking the cliff in Old Hunstanton some nob 8O has put a height restrictor on it! 

Also you can't take any dogs on beaches all of summer apart from one where rocks fall on you - nice - am not flipping going there again - probably will do but am staying up north we far more pleasant! Brace yerself Whitby! ha!

Greenie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

:roll: :roll: Hoorahh.....wake up and smell the no parking signs......I'm not a believer in wild camping (as you can tell) all this talk of how much we spend in the towns is not always the case. Most motorhomers I know are "tight wads" the only facilities they use are the loos, water and waste.

It will come in time, and not that far away when you will not be able to wild camp anywhere.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Too many generalisations going on here.

We do eat out and shop locally in places where motorhomes are welcomed, and sometimes in places where motorhome access is difficult.

Take Caernarfon in North Wales. 

Motorhome parking is prohibited by signs and height barriers virtually everywhere.

At the moment a blind eye is turned by the Traffic Wardens (aka Revenue Generators) at the coach/lorry park, behind Morrisons.

From there it is a shortish walk into the old town and Castle.

On the way there you pass the Galeri on the dockside.

Marvellous food in the café there - well worth a visit.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Most of Norfolk - East Anglia - is getting like that - we went to Hunstanton yesterday and had to park in a granted designated Mohome area but it was £7 a day! £3.20 for 2 hours - its a right rip off and when we wanted to park over looking the cliff in Old Hunstanton some nob 8O has put a height restrictor on it!
> 
> Also you can't take any dogs on beaches all of summer apart from one where rocks fall on you - nice - am not flipping going there again - probably will do but am staying up north we far more pleasant! Brace yerself Whitby! ha!
> 
> Greenie


I would sooner see council provide facilities and charge than provide nothing at all. They would soon find a balance of what is an equitable price to pay by how often it was used?

Not all councils rightly ban dogs from bathing beaches, some actual allow dogs on some stretches of the main beaches, Rhyl , Weymouth and Godrevy (Hayle Sands) spring to mind.

peedee


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Well my point wasn't about wild camping. It was about the fact that one can't even park in town for an hour or two. And that the only parking in this particular city was more than walking distance away from the city center. If a city doesn't want us parking overnight then make a rule and post a sign against that. What's the harm in being able to park for a short period anywhere we don't block traffic, etc.

Not everyone likes wild camping, but I don't like having to pay 50 or 60 euro (that's the general cost here in Italy, not everywhere, but most, adding up the price for the camper and four adults - they charge the adult price for my kids now) a night to park in a camp ground when I don't need any of their facilities other than a place to park. And I don't see the problem parking over night somewhere on the street when I don't do anything out side other than come and go. Now if I start dumping my trash on the street or my gray water then give me a ticket. Of course the aria di sosta is generally a good compromise and some are even free, but when they put it 5k outside town and don't let us even stop in town that's a problem. Which also brings us back to the restaurant issue, if we can't park in town then we can't use their restaurants.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

pippin said:


> Too many generalisations going on here.
> 
> We do eat out and shop locally in places where motorhomes are welcomed, and sometimes in places where motorhome access is difficult.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but turning blind eyes doesn't work for me, I certainly wouldn't enjoy my time away from the van wondering whether a ticket awaited me on my return.

I'd rather move on to somewhere more welcoming.

East Devon gets plenty of our money every year, mainly as they allow us to park right near the beach in several lovely spots for around a fiver a day.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

boris dosnt even want us in london in 2012
no matter my dosh spends any where and i spend alot of it when we are away bars cafes restaraunts taxis buses mrs and miss geordies
shed loads of retail therapy


----------

